# I have a shoe dilemma



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2007)

Okay, I don't have lots of money to spend on shoes. Actually, I don't have lots of money to spend on anything, tbh. Anyway, last winter I was in wal mart of all places and I fell in love with a blood-red pair of heels.

I tried them on with socks and they were really tight, so stupid me, I figured they would fit fine without them. So I bought them.

Turns out they are two big for me and they are impossible to walk it! But I loveee them!!!!




I couln't return them because I bought them at a wal mart in another town and the one in my town did't have them





Anyone know any tricks to getting these shoes to fit? It they weren't open toe I swear I'd stick tissue in there





Here they are, but the color is TOTALLY off, they're actually BLOOD red. Or like, the color of the perfect shade of red lipstick


----------



## KatJ (Aug 8, 2007)

I WANTED THOSE! maybe try sticking some insoles in there?


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmm . . . now that's an idea!



Thanks!


----------



## Aprill (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah they make some inserts I will find them in a little bit


----------



## Maysie (Aug 8, 2007)

I've used the dr scholl's heel inserts to fix this problem on a favorite pair of flats. I think you can get em at walmart or like walgreens?


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've used the dr scholl's heel inserts to fix this problem on a favorite pair of flats. I think you can get em at walmart or like walgreens? 
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3...eel_Liners.gif

Oh wicked! I'm gonna check those out next time I'm at WalMart for sure!


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope you can get them to work, because those are hot shoes!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks!



I hope I can get them to work too


----------



## Karren (Aug 10, 2007)

If that doesn't work I'll take them!! lol Size 10's?? Never saw any shoes that nice at any of our local walmarts!!

Karren


----------



## katnahat (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If that doesn't work I'll take them!! lol Size 10's?? *Never saw any shoes that nice at any of our local walmarts!!*
Karren

You're not kidding! Those are kickass shoes. I can't believe Wal-Mart had those. My Wal-Marts (we have two in my town) don't have shoes like that. I can go over to two other towns and their Wal-Mart doesn't have shoes like that.
Kee, GREAT find! I hope you get them to fit.





Side Note: I thought they would take returns at any Wal-Mart as long as you have the reciept. If you don't have the receipt then you can only exchange it at the store you purchased the item. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh the reciept is long gone. Plus I would keep them before getting my money back, even if they don't fit . . . they're just so pretty!



Last winter I would have returned them to exchange for a smaller size though!

Sorry Karren, they're size 9!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 10, 2007)

you can get insoles that only go in the front portion of the shoe, I've done it before and it makes them about a half size smaller!!

I hope you find something that works!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks! That's what I need, about a half size smaller!


----------



## Isabow (Aug 11, 2007)

you might want to try some Dr. Scholl's gel inserts which are a little thicker



and FEEL AWESOME!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Isabow. Welcome to MUT, btw


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 11, 2007)

dude- i could have SWORN those were from the jessica simpson line.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 11, 2007)

Nope, they are 725 originals! LMAO!





They had gorgeous black ones as well, but I'm lucky I was able to afford the one pair! 24.99 is alot of money for a pair of shoes for me!


----------



## KatJ (Aug 11, 2007)

ME TOO! I bought husband a pair of sneakers for 30 bucks, the most I have ever ever ever speant on shoes.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 12, 2007)

LOL!





I need a new pair of running shoes . . . Flora destroyed mine


----------



## KatJ (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww, they're so cute until they ruin everything you own. Kinda like kids, they're real nice to look at, but once they start moving, you have all kinds of issues.

I need some good running shoes myself. That would be a nice thing to start doing. I really need to drop some pounds.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 12, 2007)

I've got the same problem as well, I try putting some sole inserts in them as well, they work pretty well.


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 14, 2007)

Some insols should do the trick. I have a few pairs of shoes that are too big and it works for me...


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 14, 2007)

good luck.. those are hot shoes. Haha I am a shoe addict. I love cheap shoes! in thailand I bought all my shoes for $6 australian. I am so in love with that country's shoes. LOVE them. I could live there, for the shoes alone.. sigh


----------



## lynnda (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope the insoles work for you. I have those shoes in black and love them!!


----------



## CandyApple (Aug 14, 2007)

Bring them to a shoe maker or any shoe store and ask them to put in heel sole inserts, it will make a huge difference!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the auggestion CandyApple . . . I think there's a shoe repair place in here somehwhere.


----------

